# 60 Hz Bug? - ASUS Monitor 60Hz max



## duff (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

wie viel Hz schafft ein TFT Monitor max anzuzeigen (mein Asus VK222H)? 

laut fraps habe ich bei games 60Hz max, obwohl man im menü 70/72Hz eintragen kann.
es gab ja auch mal sonen 60Hz bug bei windows...


----------



## el barto (22. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem TFT (HP w2207) ist es von der Auflösung im Windows abhängig. In 1680x1050 gehn auch nur 60hz... warum das so ist und ob das normal ist weiß ich leider auch nicht 

mfg el barto


----------



## Mexxim (22. Dezember 2008)

horizontaler Frequenzbereich 	 30 - 82 KHz
vertikaler Frequenzbereich 	56 - 76 Hz

Das wären die maximal möglichen werte für deinen Monitor, also absolut max. 76Hz 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Neeal (22. Dezember 2008)

60hz ist das was die tn panels maximal schaffen. 59hz geht ebenfalls. und mit einem crt monitor der 120hz schafft oder darüber sind einfach nicht vergleichbar. bestes bild erhälst du mit 60hz.


----------



## duff (22. Dezember 2008)

Mexxim schrieb:


> also absolut max. 76Hz
> 
> Mexxim



wie kann ich die erreichen?


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

bei meinem 5 Jahre alten Benq TFt ca. bis 75 hz
aber wo zu  das ?
ein TFT flimmert bei 60 hz  nicht , ich betreibe alle 
mit ca. 60 Hz. Bei meinem Notebook gehen nur 60 Hz .


----------



## Mexxim (23. Dezember 2008)

duff schrieb:


> wie kann ich die erreichen?



Also wen ich bei meinem ganz einfach über Systemsteuerung-anzeige-anpassen gehe kann ich dort auswählen mit wieviel Hz Der Bildschirm angesprochen wird...und ich merke den unterschied zwischen 60 und 75 Hz schon! (es ist ein TFT..)

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## duff (23. Dezember 2008)

Mexxim schrieb:


> und ich merke den unterschied zwischen 60 und 75 Hz schon! (es ist ein TFT..)




in welcher form?

kann in dem treiber menü auch nur 59/60 Hz einstellen....


----------



## f3rr1s (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe auch nur die Auswahl zwischen 59&60


----------



## Kadauz (23. Dezember 2008)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch nur die Auswahl zwischen 59&60



dito!


----------



## Mexxim (23. Dezember 2008)

duff schrieb:


> in welcher form?
> 
> kann in dem treiber menü auch nur 59/60 Hz einstellen....



Das mein Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 940N) bei 60Hz extrem flimmert, bei 75Hz aber ein perfektes bild ohne flimmern zu sehen ist.

-> Hast du den neuesten Grafikkartentreiber drauf?
-> schau vllt. mal im OSD nach, dort ist eventuell irgendwas verstellt was die Hz rate einschränkt. Ich kann dir aber leider auch nicht sagen was genau...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2008)

Kann meine auf max. 75Hz im spiel stellen oder? in Vista gehen nur 60Hz.

Artikelinformationen
Artikelname	SyncMaster 226BW
Artikelnummer	LS22MEHSFV/EDC
EAN	8808987356194
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung	Auslaufmodell, vereinzelt noch im Handel erhältlich.
Panel
LCD Technologie	a-si TFT/TN
Bildschirmgröße	22 Zoll Wide (55,9 cm)
Pixelabstand	0,282 mm
Helligkeitswert	300 cd/m²
Kontrast (dynamisch)	3000:1
Reaktionszeit	2 ms (G/G)
Betrachtungswinkel (h / v)	160° / 160°
Frequenzen
Horizontal	30 - 81 kHz
Vertikal	56 - 75 Hz
Auflösung
Auflösung nativ	1680 x 1050 Pixel


----------



## norse (23. Dezember 2008)

hm bei meinem 17"TFT geht 75Hz und sieht spitze aus, die 15" Röhre macht 80Hz mit und der andre 17" TFT leider nur 60Hz bei 75Hz sieht das Bild unscharf aus.


----------



## emmaspapa (24. Dezember 2008)

Stell mal die Auflösung runter, dann wirst Du sehen. Die genaue Abhängigkeit kann ich Dir nicht erklären, einfach gesagt:

Je höher die Auflösung, umso niedriger die Refreshrate


----------

